# [Wet Thumb Forum]-ghost shrimp



## imported_selena (Oct 4, 2004)

Dose enyone know how long these shrimp carry their eggs around for? I have what i think is 3 males and 2 females. The females have been carrying around eggs for what must be a month now. When the "baby shrimpy's" hatch will i be able to see them, how small are they?. I have a heavly planted tank so im hoping some will make it. Also is it normal for ghost shrimp to turn bright white, all of mine have gone white, especially the 3 males, they stand out more then the fish, lol,.


----------



## imported_selena (Oct 4, 2004)

Dose enyone know how long these shrimp carry their eggs around for? I have what i think is 3 males and 2 females. The females have been carrying around eggs for what must be a month now. When the "baby shrimpy's" hatch will i be able to see them, how small are they?. I have a heavly planted tank so im hoping some will make it. Also is it normal for ghost shrimp to turn bright white, all of mine have gone white, especially the 3 males, they stand out more then the fish, lol,.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Ghost shrimp have a larval stage, I beleive, that will require some water salinity.

If there turning white I'm sorry to say their future isn't bright. Every ghost I have had that did this died. I have had them last months lately. One hang on from initial tank setup that is cristal clear.

Make sure your water is clean (regular water changes) and not to over dose your tank.


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

if they turn pink, break out the cocktail sauce...


----------



## imported_selena (Oct 4, 2004)

My female ghost shrimps eggs all disapeared a couple of days ago. With the long weekend, ive kind of been neglecting my tank, 1 missing otto and two weird growths on my rummy's, dont know whats going on, but BABY SHRIMPS!!!. I didnt do enything to the water,and didnt increase the salinity. When i was observing them today there was a little tiny shrimp clining onto a plant leaf. It was very small, but to the keen eye, easily spotted.


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

Ghost shrimps are not like Amanos. They do not seem to require a salt water phase. They used to breed like roaches in my 45G planted tank. All they need is a constant food source.


----------

